# Formatting HDD Failed



## nhres (May 6, 2009)

I have an R15-500 which displayed "Formatting HDD Failed" each time I tried to format the drive. This is via the "reset everything" menu option. I'm assuming the box is hosed and I need to get a new one, right?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yep, drive is hosed. Call DirecTV for a replacement DVR.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

nhres said:


> I have an R15-500 which displayed "Formatting HDD Failed" each time I tried to format the drive. This is via the "reset everything" menu option. I'm assuming the box is hosed and I need to get a new one, right?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


If you call DirecTV for a replacement and you do not have the "protection plan" be advised that you will be billed $20 S & H AND you will probably get a new 2 year commitment.

While it's technically a no-no, you COULD just replace the drive yourself. It's a 160 GB with a parallel (not eSATA) interface. The box will integrate a new drive, format it, and install the software automatically. But you didn't hear it from me..


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's "technically" a no-no because it's a violation of the lease agreement. And replacing the internal drive is not easy unless you're pretty comfortable inside computers and stuff. Best to just replace the whole DVR and run the "risk" of extending that lease agreement.


----------



## nhres (May 6, 2009)

Just a follow-up: I'm not really sure how it's supposed to work since I'm in a large apartment building but the box was purchased not leased so I bought a replacement R22 and it's working brilliantly now.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

nhres said:


> Just a follow-up: I'm not really sure how it's supposed to work since I'm in a large apartment building but the box was purchased not leased so I bought a replacement R22 and it's working brilliantly now.


No, you LEASED an R22 (probably for $100) and now you have a new 2-year programming commitment with an early termination fee if you cancel.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> If you call DirecTV for a replacement and you do not have the "protection plan" be advised that you will be billed $20 S & H AND you will probably get a new 2 year commitment.
> 
> While it's technically a no-no, you COULD just replace the drive yourself. It's a 160 GB with a parallel (not eSATA) interface. The box will integrate a new drive, format it, and install the software automatically. But you didn't hear it from me..


If you have a leased receiver and have it replaced due to a defect, you are not supposed to get an additional commitment. If you do then DirecTV was in error and they will correct that.

As for replacing the harddrive, it is a no-no if you are leasing the box. If you own the box, you are not in violation as you don't have a lease agreement.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> No, you LEASED an R22 (probably for $100) and now you have a new 2-year programming commitment with an early termination fee if you cancel.


Depends on where they "purchased" it. Some people have reported buying receivers via eBay and when activating them with DirecTV have been told the receiver is on the account as owned and not leased. Of course, if they "purchased" it at a big box (Best Buy, Costco), then it will be leased.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> If you have a leased receiver and have it replaced due to a defect, you are not supposed to get an additional commitment. If you do then DirecTV was in error and they will correct that.
> 
> - Merg


Whoa, you aren't paying attention there Merg. He said:

"Just a follow-up: I'm not really sure how it's supposed to work since I'm in a large apartment building but the box was purchased not leased so I bought a replacement R22 and it's working brilliantly now."


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Depends on where they "purchased" it. Some people have reported buying receivers via eBay and when activating them with DirecTV have been told the receiver is on the account as owned and not leased.
> 
> - Merg


There is a 99.9% chance that any R22 is leased (except yours and mine) 

Since he said it's "working brilliantly" I would assume DirecTV activated it which they wouldn't do if it was leased to someone else and then sold, so it's most certainly leased and he most certainly has a new 2 year commitment.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't get that Formatting HDD Failed message but mine does fail. I opened it up to try to format via Windows to FAT32 and then let it try to format itself after I put it back in. The drive is 160GB and it is eSATA...not EIDE. I currently have it connected via a USB/SATA connector. Any ideas? When I try to format it just hangs at -:-- and 0% forever and then eventually reboots, my R15-100 otherwise just continually reboots itself.


----------



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

nhres said:


> Just a follow-up: I'm not really sure how it's supposed to work since I'm in a large apartment building but the box was purchased not leased so I bought a replacement R22 and it's working brilliantly now.


That's even better. The same thing happened to me yesterday morning. Woke up and the unit was displaying the HDD failed to format message. Called Direct and they told me since it was not a leased unit that they would replace it but I would have to commit to another 2 yr contract. Thanks but no thanks.

Opened the unit up, removed the 4 screws securing the drive's mounting bracket, then removed the 4 screws holding the drive to the bracket. Drop to my local comp-USA and bought a another 160gig drive for $49.99. Put it back together and two hrs later after the formatting and I was watching Tv again.

Very simple to do. Just be sure to unplug the unit and keep the screw driver away from the power supply & capacitors.

Good Luck!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

vlj9r said:


> Opened the unit up, removed the 4 screws securing the drive's mounting bracket, then removed the 4 screws holding the drive to the bracket. Drop to my local comp-USA and bought a another 160gig drive for $49.99. Put it back together and two hrs later after the formatting and I was watching Tv again.


Sounds like a much better solution than $20 PLUS a 2 year commitment!!!


----------

